# Detailing Meet - Glasgow - 20th or 27th April? YOU CHOOSE!



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

As title folks,

David G has kindly offered for us to use his unit again for this coming months detailing meet, to be held in the Glasgow region this time. Of course, everyone is welcome to come along, from as far afield as you would like, we would love to see you there.

One thing - we can have either of the above days - I am going to run a poll for the next couple of days to see what date is most popular, please also indicate below if you would be seriously considering attending so I can get an idea of numbers. 

Typical detailing meet set up again folks: machines will be out (demo car volunteer), along with various products to try here and there... How about also including a few demos of interior products too for a change? Wet sanding as well for folks to have a go at *if we can source a suitable scrap panel!*

Come along, learn some tips, share some tips and generally just enjoy a day of detailing with some like minded folk! 

Choose you preferred day! 

**** Please note, I know the days above are Sundays! Typed the wrong day! The meet will be held on a Sunday*


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I vote 20th April, as Diane gets back from 10 weeks away in Russia on 26th April, so my preference would be to spend the Sunday with her after she's been away for so long, but quite happy for both days really as Diane will be back for a while.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Woo hoo.........another meet at Davids candy shop.:thumb: :thumb: 

Always a good day and good for catching up. I should be ok for any date.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> I vote 20th April, as Diane gets back from 10 weeks away in Russia on 26th April, so my preference would be to spend the Sunday with her after she's been away for so long, but quite happy for both days really as Diane will be back for a while.


You're a brave man if this takes place on the 27th,

"Hi honey i know you're feet have barely touched the ground and we've missed each other so much, anyway i'm off to polish some cars bye:wave: "


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

I'd be up for it on the 20th, I can bring along an Ovni yellow wing if needed?


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> You're a brave man if this takes place on the 27th,
> 
> "Hi honey i know you're feet have barely touched the ground and we've missed each other so much, anyway i'm off to polish some cars bye:wave: "


:lol::lol::lol:

Nah, Dave, definitely go for the day after she gets back, let her know that you have priorities!


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

20th for me please...The 27th is the day before my birthday, and I think the wife might have something planned for me...


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

swordjo said:


> I'd be up for it on the 20th, I can bring along an Ovni yellow wing if needed?


If you dont mind possible strike through on the paint, then we could use this to allow folks to practice wet sanding rather than just a demo of it - as it seems quite popular. If you really dont mind strike through, I'd do a demo of what a rotary can do at 3000rpm with a cutting pad... But only if...


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

aye it's going to be getting binned anyway (some *** did a hit and run on it), it's got a slight ding on it but stil lot's of paint to play with.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

swordjo said:


> aye it's going to be getting binned anyway (some *** did a hit and run on it), it's got a slight ding on it but stil lot's of paint to play with.


Superb mate, that would be very much appreciated. Good to show the destructive sides of detailing as well for some fun


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

theres the bad boy there (will only be able to bring it if it's on the 20th though!)


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Any date for me


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Either or for me... Would be really kean to attend this one as I've managed to miss the last ones...:wall:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

swordjo said:


> theres the bad boy there (will on be able to bring it if it's on the 20th though!)


Nice one! 

Hopefully it will be on the 20th then.... :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Both these dates are Sundays and not Saturdays as the poll suggests. 27th would be best for me as I'm coming off a nightshift on the 20th. Regardless I'll be there though and I'll bring along the Hitachi for folks to look and play with.

Why did I not see that correction. I'll put it down to tiredness ; )


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

spitfire said:


> I'll put it down to tiredness ; )


Or age?!?!?


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Either day would work for me. Would be good to go to another meet as I haven't been able to go to one since the one at Star.
I can volunteer my car if you want? What do I need to do beforehand?
Alex


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

donnyboy said:


> Or age?!?!?


Funnily enough, I picked up my first ever pair of reading glasses this morning. I guess I'll need to start wearing them :lol:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

am fine for boths dates


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Just to add - if this is on 20th, we have access to a scrap panel for wet sanding practice, and strike through demos - incase that swings anyone's choices, it certainly would mine :thumb: 

Else, if on 27th, anyone with access to a scrap panel for "destructive demos"


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

alx_chung said:


> Either day would work for me. Would be good to go to another meet as I haven't been able to go to one since the one at Star.
> I can volunteer my car if you want? What do I need to do beforehand?
> Alex


A demo car - it will be washed and clayed on the day, but generally onlt the bonnet and perhaps the wings are machine polished which means that you will end up with a shiny bonnet!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

20th for me plz, i'll bring the van ppl can have a shot of some Autosmart gear if they wish.... anyone touches my new PW and your dead!!! lmao


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> 20th for me plz, i'll bring the van ppl can have a shot of some Autosmart gear if they wish.... anyone touches my new PW and your dead!!! lmao


freebies


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

NO!! lmao


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

samples then


----------



## craigblack85 (May 22, 2006)

I can come either date. Looking forward too it. Should we bring our own gear/stuff/products? I have a porter cable n a selection of foam pads. can also bring a gilmour foam master II.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Silva1 said:


> samples then


Listen tight wallet lol try only not samples!! lol


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Not sure where i'll be with my new job and all, but if I can, I'll trundle down


----------



## barclay03 (Jun 30, 2006)

would like to get down to this (as its 2 mins down the road from me lol)... hopefully the mrs doesnt drop the wee one early :lol: ive got a few panels laying around including a black door (from a citroen AX)... or i have a vauxhall astra thats been keyed and has quite a few bad scratches also... :lol:


----------



## laffalot (Nov 27, 2007)

Could potentially be able to come along to this if it's on the 20th. 

The wetsanding demo is appealing to me as I've got some stonechips I'd like to sort out.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

At long last I hope to be free of work enforced captivity :lol: and look forward to meeting the usual suspects and some new faces! 

I can bring along a baby Metabo DA if anyone's interested (It's great for reaching the parts that larger DA's can't reach).

Alan W


----------



## Andy_R (Aug 6, 2007)

Either date for me, but if I have to express a preference it would be the 20th.

Anybody fancy a stone chip repair / wet sand on the bonnet of an S5  

Seriously I have a couple of stone chips I need to get sorted so any help (perhaps not fixing on the day) would be useful.:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Alan W said:


> At long last I hope to be free of work enforced captivity :lol: and look forward to meeting the usual suspects and some new faces!
> 
> I can bring along a baby Metabo DA if anyone's interested (It's great for reaching the parts that larger DA's can't reach).
> 
> Alan W


Long time no see you online, Alan! Look forward to seeing you at a meet again soon.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Andy_R said:


> Either date for me, but if I have to express a preference it would be the 20th.
> 
> Anybody fancy a stone chip repair / wet sand on the bonnet of an S5
> 
> Seriously I have a couple of stone chips I need to get sorted so any help (perhaps not fixing on the day) would be useful.:thumb:


Hopefully we will have a panel on the day, we can certainly demo wet sanding and then let folks have a go. :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Long time no see you online, Alan! Look forward to seeing you at a meet again soon.


And you Dave! :wave:

Work has been manic for a while now with no time for a life! 

However, an end is in sight and I'm ready for detailing to take over again! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Any date would do me.

Its great when David G's place is only 2 minutes away.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> Any date would do me.
> 
> Its great when David G's place is only 2 minutes away.


Thats why you suggested it 

Its a great wee unit for things like this actually, many thanks to David for letting us invade


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Hope we get some good weather this time.

Look forward to checking out Alans new tool!!!:doublesho :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Donny that sounds sooooo wrong lol


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Custom Detailers said:


> Donny that sounds sooooo wrong lol


:doublesho :lol: :lol: :lol: I was gonna say....

Especially as its great for reaching parts that larger ones cant...

(Sorry, will get my coat )


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

donnyboy said:


> Look forward to checking out Alans new tool!!!:doublesho :lol:


I see some things haven't changed while I've been away! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Alan W said:


> I see some things haven't changed while I've been away! :lol:
> 
> Alan W


Innuendo rules okay!


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

20th for me.

Is it me or are the 20th and 27th SUNDAYS (not Saturdays as stated in the poll?)


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

evobaz said:


> 20th for me.
> 
> Is it me or are the 20th and 27th SUNDAYS (not Saturdays as stated in the poll?)


Yes they are, as per my first post - I posted the poll and then realised so put the correction in my first post.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Come on Baz keep up lol.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> Come on Baz keep up lol.


:lol: (mental note to self: read all posts thoroughly before typing):lol:


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> A demo car - it will be washed and clayed on the day, but generally onlt the bonnet and perhaps the wings are machine polished which means that you will end up with a shiny bonnet!


That is kewl by me. Would love to see the Wetsanding demo for stone chips and the like.
Alex


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

im up for both!


----------



## Andy_R (Aug 6, 2007)

This is getting popular - is there a limit on the number of people that can attend?

I have no idea what size the venue is or whether the kind individual that has offered it is OK with a mob (sorry don't know the correct collective term) of detailers turning up?

What is the correct term for a group of detailers:buffer: ..........answers on a postcard


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

"Squad" the more the merrier Andy just dont go ape at me drooling over your car lol


----------



## Andy_R (Aug 6, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> "Squad" the more the merrier Andy just dont go ape at me drooling over your car lol[/QUOTE
> 
> I'll let you detail it for free if you like :detailer:
> 
> Note to self, stop being so generous


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

pmsl yeh....ok!


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

im good for the 20th! Wheres the Unit? so i kinda know how far it is.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Sandro said:


> im good for the 20th! Wheres the Unit? so i kinda know how far it is.


Cambuslang...

I'll post up full address details in a fresh thread with all date and times too


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

i thought it would be out that way for some reason.


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

just noticed this, looking forward to it, cant miss out on a road trip


----------



## pologti (May 5, 2006)

any day is fine with me as i will need to check to see if i am working , if not i will be there 

Kenny


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

just wondering is this meet going to have limited spaces like the last one ?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Silva1 said:


> just wondering is this meet going to have limited spaces like the last one ?


I will double check with David G, but so long as all of DW dont try to turn up, I think we will be able to have bigger numbers... though we will need to ensure there aren't huge amounts of people out of respect for David's unit.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> I will double check with David G, but so long as all of DW dont try to turn up, I think we will be able to have bigger numbers... though we will need to ensure there aren't huge amounts of people out of respect for David's unit.


cheers dave :thumb:


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_27th would be good for me, as the 20th is the day after my Stag night which might be messy _


----------



## steelej (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm up for coming along to this, wet sanding is next on my to learn list, 20th is good for me. It's been a while since I've been to David's Aladin's cave of goodies 

John.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

John... Jag??


----------



## alanm73 (Feb 4, 2007)

If its the 20th I wouldnt mind coming along, I will also be able to show off Johns detail of my car which is looking so good even if i do say so myself.

so I guess I wasnt being LAZY then Graham!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Okay, poll is closed, looks like 20th is the most popular date amongst those that have a preference... I will double check with David G to make sure this is okay and then start a fresh thread for names of folks coming along and ideas for the day


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

were abouts and when is the meet?


Sean


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=65204

:thumb:


----------



## steelej (Jan 3, 2007)

Custom Detailers said:


> John... Jag??


You've lost me  ????

Edit: It's ok I got it, I'm a bit slow tonight , do you mean am I going to wetsand the Jag?? I won't be going near it with the sandpaper  my pals porsche boxster needs it so I'll practice on that 

John.


----------

